# Cheyenne and I



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

Here's some pictures of us last week I think... How are we coming along?


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

You should PM MIEventer that first jumping pic, as she always gives a very helpful critique.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

Your horse has a mohawk and I love it


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

how long have you been riding? 
i think you need to put those heels down ! In the picture where you are posting you seem to stand in your stirrups and your gripping from the back of your calf in a lot of the pictures. i would also like to see your thumbs up! i have the same issue with my hands haha. i will leave the jumping critique to others because im not the best at critiquing  good luck in future riding


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks!
I'll try to extend my heels down, I have a hard time with her trot because she throws you up so much. I use to not be able to ride it at all! lol. Its coming along though. 
My hands are always wrong someway or another haha... 
Doesn't her mane look halarious? Its slowely growing back. She rubs it off on the fence.

I think I've been riding for about 6 years and I only have like maybe a year on english. But on and off so I haven't had a whole lot of practice with it.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

anytime keep up the good work


----------



## Sir Drake (Mar 8, 2009)

Not too bad. The heels down and thumbs up is a huge thing! While posting, you should try to sink your weight down those heels and post forward with your hips instead of up. Think small. Try taking your feet out of the stirrups and post like that. You will see how small your post is and how much you go forward, instead of up. This will help a lot. 
Also try to think about holding two ice cream cones. You want them off the neck, but close together. You don't want them to go in, because they will smash together. If they go out, the ice cream will fall off. That's how I learned! 
You also tend to slouch a little bit, so sit tall!
For jumping, I'm not too good with critique either, but I'll give you a few pointers. First, you want to put your hands up a little higher up the neck and off the neck. With the small x rails, you don't need to come out of your seat quite as much. Once you get higher, you will need to more come forward, instead of up.












this is a pretty good example, you want to lie closer to neck, like above.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

^ On a little jump actually, I wouldn't like to see you too much on the horse's neck. For bigger jumps, yes, but for little ones, you really don't need to exaggerate the two-point so much. And I do agree about trying not to pop out of the saddle so much. In the first picture it almost looks like you're jumping ahead. Wait for the jump. Remember to really sink into your heels. I'd suggest some grid work for his sloppy knees. He may be better over bigger jumps, but he's hanging dangerously low in the second jumping picture.

Good luck! :] 
It looks like you two make a great team.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Sir Drake said:


> Not too bad. The heels down and thumbs up is a huge thing! While posting, you should try to sink your weight down those heels and post forward with your hips instead of up. Think small. Try taking your feet out of the stirrups and post like that. You will see how small your post is and how much you go forward, instead of up. This will help a lot.
> Also try to think about holding two ice cream cones. You want them off the neck, but close together. You don't want them to go in, because they will smash together. If they go out, the ice cream will fall off. That's how I learned!
> You also tend to slouch a little bit, so sit tall!
> For jumping, I'm not too good with critique either, but I'll give you a few pointers. First, you want to put your hands up a little higher up the neck and off the neck. With the small x rails, you don't need to come out of your seat quite as much. Once you get higher, you will need to more come forward, instead of up.
> ...


^ except that in that pic the rider (is it you Sir Drake?) is jumping ahead. Otherwise it's a good example :wink:


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

that horse needs to be a western horse lol. very nice looking girl, cant help you much on the critique as im a western person.


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

I ride her both english and western, it depends what I want to work on her with. 
She was really slow going over the jumps sometimes and would half trot over them haha. I'm sure as I get higher and remember to encourage her over the jump we'll have a better time over them lol.
Here's a video of us jumping.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm not good at the critiquing, but I'm lovin' Chey's mohawk


----------



## Sir Drake (Mar 8, 2009)

Nope, its not me, I found that pic on the internet. Lol


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc (May 16, 2009)

I'll give this a go, I'll put my critique under the picture 



Flyinghigh12 said:


> You have puppy dog/piano hands, flip them so your thumb is on top. Although you are sitting up tall you need to roll your shoulders back
> 
> 
> It may just be the angle, but you appear to be leaning back slightly, same remark about the hands, although they are a bit higher in this picture. Again, could just be the angle and my crappy computer, but she seems to be pulling against you a little bit. Try to lift her up off of her forehand.
> ...


Overall, great job, just a few things to work on


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

Next time I ride english maybe I'll be able to get a few pictures! Its been raining hard core for the last day and on and off today. I probably won't be able to jump for a while. But i can make sure I do these things on every horse I ride. Thanks for the critique!


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc (May 16, 2009)

You're welcome. You both look great together


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

He looks behind the bit in the 2nd pic...Also, you are a bit forward and stiffly resting on your hands in the jumping pics..Other than that you both look pretty good.


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm so happy! I jumped Cheyenne today and we did great. I gave her a way bigger release and it worked. She only trotted over the jump once (my fault, haha). The only thing I totally forgot was a camera. I kept my thumbs up and tried to not put any pressure on her neck when we jumped, its harder then i thought... I think it was because I would give a bit of a squize with my knees, then my heels would come up, putting me off balance. I think by the end I was doing alot better. maybe I'll have pic's tomorrow..


----------



## luvsmygirls (Mar 3, 2009)

if i might make a suggestion, i know that when i was first learning to jump i had a tendency to way over think everything and i messed it up more than i did it right. sometimes it helps (assuming your horse isn't the type to duck out of a jump at the last second) to close your eyes a stride out from the jump. without the aid of sight your body really focuses on the way your horse feels and will naturally follow your horse to and over the jump. not to mention the fact that with a few deep breathes you will really relax down into your saddle and sink into your heels. just a thought. good luck with the jumping! she is a super cute mare!!!!


----------

